# Paint stripper



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Curious what you guys use for a general purpose paint stripper. I used this stuff from Benny's recently and it worked pretty well. It's a latex stripper, no odor, safe and such. I did find that letting it sit for about 24 hours was ideal for the project I was working on (nasty old paint on a forklift), and I know that amount of time isn't always an option. What do you guys like?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich, i use this http://www.readystripsales.com/Multi_Strip_s/3.htm and found these in the search http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=436&highlight=strippers and http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=82&highlight=strippers


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I have found that there is no one product that works for all needs
What works on 40 year old spar varnish might not work on 2 year old latex

The nastier stuff seems to work better
The "safer" strippers may work under specific, or ideal, conditions
But certainly not on everything

And nothing at all works on old peeling latex Behr deck "stain"
Lol

As a result, I have traditionally farmed out all my stripping
Drop it off, pick it up when done

This has become increasingly difficult, as It's getting harder to find specialists like this

I look forward to reading any/all tips, tricks, and suggestions regarding this


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm, that stripper Tim is using looks real good. Safe, up to 15 layers, wont discolor wood or raise grain, etc. 

Hey John...you may want to start sending your stuff to the Tim farm, lol.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> hmm, that stripper Tim is using looks real good. Safe, up to 15 layers, wont discolor wood or raise grain, etc.
> 
> Hey John...you may want to start sending your stuff to the Tim farm, lol.


Rich, its very good stuff, love it. I get it through SW, cost around $48.00 per gal. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm still with either thick or thin methelyne chloride.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Zip Strip works great for me. It's getting hard to find because it's methelyne chloride based and the fumes will kill ya.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I been tryin for 2 days to find a paint stripper and haven't found one yet...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I like BSFII for removing latex from decks. Most customers cannot bear (or is that Behr?) the expense. I used Methylene Chloride once on a fence. That stuff is liquid death. 

How do you guys get stripper down.. industrial sprayer?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Black china bristle, trim the corners.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> How do you guys get stripper down.. industrial sprayer?


Use the pump @ low pressure with a blown out tip, or rollers...

Cover over w painters plastic so it doesn't dry out too fast.

Scrape the yuckies then low pressure wash...


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

th is right all. The products to use are from Back to Nature. There are multiple products for different applications. They are truly easy to use and "green" also. Soak your hand in it for hours w/ nothing other than really soft skin maybe. Well, that may be a bit of an exaggeration, but it is very effective material.

No paper to work w/ either if you have used PeelAway 7.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Maxum-strip from Coronado makes a stripper that works very well on Sikkens. It also strips most semi-trans deck stains well. Apply, wait 15 min and power-wash off. It is biodegradable and not very toxic. I don't consider any strippers green. Although I do love strippersarty:


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

*Paint strippers*

Look up a company called Napier

I saw their product (water based) used on a door frame at a painter's training school and it worked really well. The frame had multiple coats of various products and it took it down to bare wood. The key with this and other newly developed strippers it to apply them with an airless. 

Devoe has reformulated a stripper as well that is working successfuly on thick film polyureas. Again, the trick is to read the data sheets prior to using and spray it on, don't brush, roll, trowel, pour or any other idea that comes to mind. They are formulated to be sprayed for a reason. Plus you will clean you pump out pretty well at the same time.


----------

